# discounts/mates rate?? do you do either?



## jemmy (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi all,  in the process of developing my business plan.  Nothing huge, just wanting to make a couple of dollars doing portraits for friends/family to begin with.  Writing up a price list at the moment and wondering if it is acceptable/common to offer 'mates-rates' ?? Do you, and if so, how??  I was thinking of perhaps wavering my sitting fee for friends/family?? 

Also if a client orders say 60 5x7"prints, do you offer a discounted rate.. maybe an individual 5x7" print would cost $12.50, then if they order 20-50 would you drop the cost to $10? and for 50+ orders would you maybe sell them for $5.oo each?  Not sure how you guys tackle this  but keen to hear your stories!  Thanks, jemma


----------



## Philip Weir (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi "Jemmy" I appreciate the problems of starting up, except I started in Advertising, which is completely different to what you are doing. 
I would just write up a standard price, and if dealing with a friend, just mention you will give him/her % off the job.  As far as multiple prints are concerned, yes it is good business to give a discount for a bulk order. I assume when you are talking about a bulk order of say 60 5x7 prints, do you mean 60 off the same negative or off various negatives ??  If someone ordered 60 of the same negative, I would reduce the price by about 30%, but of different negatives, say about 10-15%.   I saw you post about printing your prints, I will attempt to answer that when  i get a few minutes.   Philip.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 20, 2006)

When shooting portraits or weddings for friends and family I either charge them 100% or my cost (their choice).  If they pay 100% we sign a contract, and they get all the service and materials as any paying client gets.  If they pay cost, they get what I say they get.  In between it just gets confusing, and it's not worth messing with relationships.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 20, 2006)

I defintely offer a discount for someone ordering a bunch of the same picture.  For example I charge $6.50 for a 5x7"  I don't offer a discount until they order more than 5, then it's $4.00 per 5x7" up to 20 of them.  If they order more than 21, I charge $3.00 each.
I purposely keep my reprint prices low because I prefer to charge them a higher sitting/session fee since that actually pays for my time and talent.  Then if they want to order prints from me, it's like a bonus.  If they choose not to order reprints because of budget constraints, then I'm still well compensated for all of the work of getting nice proofs to them.  
Who knows, maybe when I am more well known and have been in business for longer I may charge more for the prints.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah...  the family thing can get to be tough.  My wife comes from a HUGE family.  And then there the countless nieces and nehpews who have "best friends" that want a "deal."

In my day-to-day life, I have aquantances, friends, and friends that I consider to have "best friend" status.  The last of these groups of course is rather small.  For these, and for family, I will work for free...  happily.  But they do pay all costs.

When it comes to close friends and friends of family, I will take off 20%.

As for my best repeat customers, I will give the same 20% on their 3rd of 4th order.  Commercial clients get a gift at year's end...  usually a food basket of some kind...  something that can be shared around the office.

As for quantity printing, I'll discount the same as my lab.  If I get a discount, I'll pass it on.

Pete


----------



## Alison (Jul 22, 2006)

When I first started out I did photos for family and friends at cost. Once I had a portfolio done I would offer a 10% discount to close friends and family was done at cost - or for free for my Mom and Dad  . I also did my first few weddings at a discount as well, and made sure the couple knew that I was new at wedding photography. I've also donated services to charity auctions and given gift certificates for special people (like to the teachers at my children's daycare center). I thought photography would be more personal than a gift card to a local store. 

As for the discounted rates for bulk buying, I do the same as Pete, if the printer gives me a discount I pass it along. I typically don't get bulk orders like that though, they'll order two or three copies of a variety of poses in different sizes.


----------



## jemmy (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for your responses everyone,  keep them coming!!  I should have explained, my client picked out her favourites then wanted 2 x copies of each of these 30...  I will definitely discount just not sure how much??

*April*... wow~ your prices are *CHEAP*!!! I thought mine were cheap compared to others i have investigated but now i think not!!  So that means in Australia your 5 x7" would sell for just $ 8.45??- or do you mean $6.50Aus??- sorry, conversions just aint my thing!! How much do you actually pay to have one printed?? Can i just ask what you do charge for your sitting fee?? as well as how long the shoots go for??
Thanks again
jemma


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 22, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> Thanks for your responses everyone, keep them coming!! I should have explained, my client picked out her favourites then wanted 2 x copies of each of these 30... I will definitely discount just not sure how much??
> 
> *April*... wow~ your prices are *CHEAP*!!! I thought mine were cheap compared to others i have investigated but now i think not!! So that means in Australia your 5 x7" would sell for just $ 8.45??- or do you mean $6.50Aus??- sorry, conversions just aint my thing!! How much do you actually pay to have one printed?? Can i just ask what you do charge for your sitting fee?? as well as how long the shoots go for??
> Thanks again
> jemma


 
Hi Jemma,
Some of those questions of yours I just answered on your other post.  I meant $6.50 in US dollars.  (I know nothing about conversions either!) I don't have my pricing chart right in front of me, but I think I pay something like $2.65 or so to have one printed at www.millerslab.com and they don't charge me shipping.  I know my approach to pricing is unconventional and most photographers charge smaller sitting fees and then charge a ton for the prints, but I wanted to make sure I was getting paid to actually do the work whether they ordered prints or not.  That's why I charge $100.00 for my sessions and then just have cheap prices for reprints.  I'm still working for pretty cheap, but from the customer's p.ov. $100.00 isn't "cheap" just reasonable.  I know someday I will raise both my session fees and my reprint prices (my reprint prices slowly go up every few months or so actually) but for now, working for a smaller amount seems to get people in my door and I'm starting to get referrals and repeat business too.  
Anyway, hope this info was helpful


----------



## Dollface (Jul 28, 2006)

I think April's onto a good thing - Especially when just starting out. 
I've been going for a good few months now, since I graduated in Dec, and yes.. my prices probably do need to be put up. But at the moment I'm working on getting repeat customers, which is working - so I'll put my prices up come Jan-07. I think if you are going to put prices up, it's best to do it only once a year either Jan or July for financial year.

I actually don't do prints yet. I don't have the time to organise prints for people. So I charge a slightly higher rate per hour, and then the client gets the photos on a disk. I offer the option of a wedding "book", which I organise through a company here in Sydney. They also offer canvas prints, thank you cards etc, and you can make a pretty penny off the *accepted* price, and the cost price.
Next year, perhaps. When I'm not also working part-time, and raking in the cash-money


----------



## JamesD (Jul 28, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> When shooting portraits or weddings for friends and family I either charge them 100% or my cost (their choice).  If they pay 100% we sign a contract, and they get all the service and materials as any paying client gets.  If they pay cost, they get what I say they get.  In between it just gets confusing, and it's not worth messing with relationships.




I really like this plan... if I ever sell photographs, then I think I'll use it.  Except mum and grandmum and grandpa get free.  Maybe my significant other, too. :mrgreen:

Oh, and except weddings... not that I plan to ever do a wedding... -shudder-


----------

